# Terrence the turkey is down!



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The other day I posted this thread: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/15-upland-game/150490-saw-guy-tonight.html

Unfortunately I wasn't there this morning when it happened, but my wife killed the turkey we named Terrence. When we bought her a tag she asked me if we should buy some turkey loads, and I told her the high brass #5 pheasant loads would do the trick just fine. She was nervous of the fact that we only had 4 of them left. I told her the bag limit on her turkey tag is one, and if she can't kill one turkey with four shells we have some serious problems! Apparently she was able to get it done. I haven't even had a moment to get the full story from her, but I am super proud!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You can kinda sorta see the beard sticking out from under the point of his right wing. It looks like I am gonna have to teach her how to present a Tom for picture taking. Still proud of her nonetheless lol.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> She was nervous of the fact that we only had 4 of them left. I told her the bag limit on her turkey tag is one, and if she can't kill one turkey with four shells we have some serious problems!


She has probably hunted with someone like me before. If that's the case, you can't blame her for being nervous. I walk in with 2 boxes turkey hunting.

Congrats on the bird. I was wanting to see what happened from your other post.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats to your wife! Looks like an awesome bird. Glad she was able to get it done with only 4 shells :grin:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I haven't even had a moment to get the full story from her...


So the first thing you did was post it on the internet?
I would have called my wife to get the story first!

I'm super jealous! Congrats to your wife! I just can't seem to find a day to get out and hunt again with my daughter. I see turkey's every single morning on my way to work. It's driving me insane!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

PBH said:


> So the first thing you did was post it on the internet?
> I would have called my wife to get the story first!


Not exactly. I did get to talk to her real briefly on the phone after it happened, but I was at work and I wasn't able to talk long. Then due to our schedules we weren't able to really talk again until the end of the day. Apparently she got it done with 3 shells to spare. 8)

This one had about a 5 inch beard, but there is a MUCH bigger tom in the area we have named Turkzilla! As luck would have it she saw him later that night, and again this morning. I'm going to buy a tag now and hopefully try him this weekend. Stay tuned...


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Good luck! Hopefully you get it done in one shell, and if you don't I hope that your wife doesn't let you forget it.


----------

